# Some cool new DCC products



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I thought it might be worth mentioning there have been some really neat new DCC items introduced lately:

- new Massoth pulsed smoke maker (separate analog and DCC models available now): high output, built-in decoder giving more control, SUSI, separate programming addressing and programming lock...

- new Zimo 697 decoder: finally a better option for Aristo and Bachmann direct interface boards--32bit, 10W sound, direct servo connections etc. like the 695kv, 4A continuous, 10A peak etc.

- new Massoth 8FS servo decoder. This one has direct plug ins for their automatic uncouplers, plus direct plug ins for servos, new and extensive programming abilities, separate address, lock etc.

It's a good time to be in DCC...products just keep getting better...

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

While I'm on the topic of new items, here is a useful website I go to often, although it is in German you just have to fire up the translator: 

http://www.spur-g-blog.de/ 

He does a great job of keeping up to date on new products, does little review videos and attends most of the big shows in Europe so it's a very useful site. 

Keith


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Keith, 

Are you using a Massoth or Zimo system? 

I'm likely to buy my first MTS-equipped locomotive later this year, and take the DCC plunge. I'm leaning toward Massoth's 12 amp system.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I've using the MTSIII central station with Massoth navigators and it works well for me. Some day I will switch to the Massoth 12A system because there are some features I would like that I can't get with my old MTS central station. There are now quite a few guys in our club running Massoth and they all love it. Once you try the navigator controllers it's hard to go to anything else. I have a mix of LGB, Massoth, and Zimo decoders. 

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing I had a problem with on my friends layout MTS and the Massoth navigator was my Zimo decoder programmed with the waltz for uncoupling will not work. 
Worked with MTS but not the navigator. No one seems to know why.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan I suspect the reason the Zimo waltz doesn't work is because it will terminate if it senses a throttle command according to the manual. Possibly because the Massoth system has bi-directional communications, if you have the thottle at zero with the loco stopped, then start the waltz (which is controlled within the decoder) the Massoth system tries to get it to go to zero so it continues to send the zero command. The Zimo decoder senses this as a new throttle input and cuts it off. One thing to try would be to initiate the waltz then immediately cut off the controller (while plugged in, ie not in wireless mode) and see what happens. 
Anyway, I suspect it is something odd within the Zimo decoder because other automated functions work fine with the Massoth, for example the CV302=75 calibration run works. There are a lot of things that the strange little "waltz" is affecting when it runs...back emf, current draw...it's just a guess. 
I know from my own experience with Zimo decoders is that they are not internally "clean". For example you can push a sound function and a servo twitches, or lights will flash one time and after a reset they will stop...their decoders are complex but not without issue. 
Anyway, the intent of this thread was just to point out some new products, not figure out why some electrons won't behave. 

Keith


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Having seen 2 RHB engines this weekend with sound I am thinking of lightening the weight of the rolling stock I am moving around. 
I saw and heard both a Heidi and RhB GE 4/4 III ALBULA ELECTRIC LOCOMOTIVE. 
The Albula und Ruinaulta is sometimes known as the Spaghetti loco because it has part of the map of the Albula line to St Mortiz. 

They were being run with a Massoth hand held controller. 
I was told it could handle both DCC and regular, analog DC. 


Who sells the Massoth, or should I start with some other system as a very new beginner in DCC and other MTS controls?
Where or how do I find these old locos?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Don, 

Google "all about LGB," it's the US Massoth dealer. 

As I understand, Massoth also manufacture LGB's MTS system, so should be as compatible as anything out there. This is the way I'm leaning, personally (though my only direct experience with DCC is Marklin's HO.) 

Greg Elmassian's website (he is very active on MLS) has information on a number of DCC systems.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Don, 

That RhB Ge4/4III 100th Jahre Albula loco is one of my favourites--the yodelling never fails to get a smile. While I sure think Massoth is currently the best choice for largescale, I would recommend you start by reading the online manuals for the various systems to get an idea of what they can/can't do. It takes a while to absorb the DCC lingo but like reading philosophy it will start sinking in eventually.
I'd also recommend you try to see as many of the different brands as you can and get some hands-on experience with them. It's good that you saw the Massoth already or at least have access to it to try. 
Regarding finding the older locos, they are still showing up on Ebay occasionally and there are some dealers in Europe that probably have them. 
Check with ones like Neule, Grootspoor, Champex-Linden, Modelleland. If I see any I'll send you a message. 


Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Spur G blog has a review of the new Massoth servo decoder posted on their website, just fire up the translator: 
http://www.spur-g-blog.de/ 

You can also watch the video directly found here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLrccAbNUL4 

I think this will be a handy little unit, and the new function mapping makes it very easy to program, as they point out in the review. 

Keith


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggested web sites to look at. 

I'd appreciate any messages you can send as my search so far has been fruitless. 

I looked at the US Massoth site as suggested and suffered a little sticker shock. 
Do the controllers need a DC in to work, or do they have built in DC supplies?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Don, 

Yes the Massoth gear is a little pricey but I consider it more like buying a good tool that you are happy to use everytime you pick it up, vs just going for lowest cost and regretting it later. 
The Navigators can be run either wireless or wired. In wired mode they get the power through the cable from the central station, and in wireless they get power from three AA batteries. Since changing over to the Eneloop rechargeable AA's, I've only had to charge mine a couple of times all summer. I'll see what I can find for you on the noodle loco.... 

Keith


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I do think you need to add a power supply to the Massoth controller. Theirs is $329, supporting the 12 amp system.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, sorry I thought by controller you meant the hand-held navigator. Their central stations do not include a power supply, as per the updated European standard. A regular 12A, 24V meanwell also works just fine it just doesn't have the protective case etc. One thing about Massoth central stations that other less expensive ones lack is really good short protection, adjustable by the user...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well for the difference between $329 for the Massoth and $70 for the Meanwell, I think I could buy a few fuses ha ha! 

Greg


----------

